
Browser wars: High price, huge rewards (2003) - chemodax
https://www.zdnet.com/article/browser-wars-high-price-huge-rewards/
======
chemodax
My favorite quote: [[[ Greg Sullivan, lead product manager for Microsoft's
Windows client division, says that the computing community as a whole has
benefited from the Web's standardization around Internet Explorer. Competing
platforms would have meant that developers would have had to duplicate their
efforts more often, he said.

"There is benefit to everybody who's involved," Sullivan said. "In general, a
standard is very useful, whether it's de facto or du jour. It enables a level
of consistency and a level of investment and minimizes some of the redundancy
that can occur." ]]]

